# خبرة حياتية عن الميراث عبر شريعة الحب



## ناجح ناصح جيد (26 فبراير 2016)

....... خبرة حياتية عن الميراث..   .....
فى السنة الاخيرة فى حياة والدى المحبوب أقنعناه بأن يرتاح لكنه كان دائما يباحثنا بالقول:
وكنيستى (دير القديس سمعان الخراز) اذ هو من الرواد الاوائل الذين شاركوا الاب الحبيب القمص/سمعان ابراهيم من قبل ان تتم سيامته فى العمل الروحى والكنسى
المهم اقتنع وكان دائم التشوق لكنيسته لكننا كنا ننسيه الامر خوفا منا عليه اذ بدأ فى النسيان
وقمنا باقناعه ببيع مخزنه ووقمنا بتوكيل احد اخوتنا الاحباء الثالث فى الترتيب من حيث السن لكنه من اصحاب المواهب التجارية والادارية
بوضع ثمن المخزن فى احد البنوك باسمه (اسم اخونا) وتدبير حياة والدينا من ارباحها
عاش الوالد على هذا الوضع ما يقرب من سنة
ثم انتقل الوالد للامجاد السماوية
**الوضع الطبيعى تقسيم الميراث
فألمحت لأخى بأنى ارغب فى عدم التقسيم
لماذا؟
بسبب مرض والدتى واعالتها وانها قد تحتاج لعلاج مضنى ومكلف
فلماذا نوزع الميراث؟
ثم بعد ذلك نجمع من بعض لعلاجها وقلتها بحصر اللفظ(نشحت من بعض) وهذا له ظروفه وذاك كذا... والحمل سيكون على البعض
ولدينا مايكفى لاعالتها من الارباح وان احتاجت من علاج وعمليات فلنصرف  من اصل المبلغ مايكفيها وحتى لو كان كله
على فرض ان والدنا لم يترك لنا شئ او كأنه يعيش ولم يترك لنا ميراث
............. وهنا وبكل صدق.............
وجدت الفكرة المقترحة كل قبول تام بدون تردد من كلنا.
الى توفت والدتى المحبوبة بعد وفاة والدى
وسيتم توزيع الميراث بكل محبة وبناء على عقيدة والدى بان
(البنت مثل الولد)
شكرى وتقديرى لك ياوالدى لانك غرست فينا شريعة الحب
فى الحياة وفى الوفاة
فنحن منك وبفضلك انت ووالدتى صرنا
....
احبائى
نحن المسيحيين
لنا شريعة مميزة
شريعتنا هى شخص المسيح
فليس لدينا
الام ترث الثمن
وليس لدينا البنت ترث نصف الولد
وليس لدينا ان انجب أخ بنات اخوته يدخلون فى الميراث
لدينا شريعة الحب شخص المسيح
...
اصلى يامن تظلم اخوتك فى الميراث ان تتوب وتعوضهم عما سلبته منهم
واصلى ايها الاب يامن تحرم بناتك من مالديك لتعطى اولادك ان تتوب وتعوض بناتك
....
احبائى هذه خبرة حياتية اسجلها مع كل التحية لأشقائى حسب ترتيبهم العمرى
(عزة... ناجى... بهجت... مرفت)
ليديم الرب محبته بيننا.
وقد تتفق معى او تختلف هذا شأنك
اعرض ولا افرض هذه الخبرة الحياتية عن الميراث النابعة من شريعة الحب..


----------

